# Schauinsland-Donwhill ohne Uphill



## blackleaf (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo Freiburger Trailkenner,

hab mich gestern wieder mit meiner 17 kg Mühle auf den Schauinsland gequält um eine etwas längere Abfahrt genießen zu können. Früher bin ich direkt hinterm Turm runter, Kohlerhau-Sohlacker-Kybfelsen-Whiere Bahnhof gefahren, also die blaue Raute. Was mich an dieser sonst ganz netten Abfahrt stört, ist der doch recht happige Gegenanstieg vom Sohlacker zum Kybfelsen. Den kann man zwar umgehen, in dem man ein Stück auf einem Forstweg pedaliert, aber Forstweg ist doof;-)
Nun hab ich schon das Forum durchsucht um den "besten" Trail zu finden, bin aber noch nicht ganz glücklich. Zwar habe ich dank Forum den Trail direkt hinter dem Sonnenobservatorium gefunden (weltklasse!) aber auch dieser Trail führt wieder auf die blaue Raute, kurz oberhalb vom Kohlerhau.
Nun hatte ich gestern die tolle Idee, ab Kohlerhau die gelbe Raute Richtung Talstation, Günterstal etc. auszuprobieren. Leider ein total Reinfall, beim Stäpflefelsen war der Trail zu Ende und ich kann mich nicht erinner, dass ich schon mal so lange auf einem Forstweg bergab gerollt bin.
Es ist einfach so, dass ich mich nach 2,5 Stunden uphill auf ein entsprechend langen downhill freue und da ich jetzt nicht so das Tier bin, reichen auch meine Kräfte kaum um in voller Montur noch längere Gegenanstiege zu bewältigen. 
Gibt es einen durchgehenden Downhill vom Gipfel bis nach Freiburg? Wenn ja habt erbarmen und helft mir bitte bzw. bringt mich auf die richtige Spur;-) Wär euch super dankbar...


----------



## FaceGrind (8. Mai 2009)

beim sohlacker links rein, da geht dann ein sauguter weg richtung bohrer links ab.
ist allerdings relativ kurz, kommst halt knapp unterhalb der talstation raus.

ansonsten den forstweg geradeaus, dann geht irgendwann in einer linkskurve der weg nach st valentin ab.in der ersten spitzkehre geradeaus.bei st valentin dann hinter der gaststättekurz breiter weg.dann singletrail.sehr flowig zu fahren.

hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (10. Mai 2009)

Meine Kenntinisse in der Ecke sind etwas in die Jahre gekommen, aber vieleicht gibts die Wege ja noch.

1. Am Sohlacker links den breiten Weg runter und nach ca 500m rechts runter nach Güntertal, sollte eigentlich alles Trail sein.

2.) Am Observatorium vorbei. Am Hang entlang runter, deutlich links unterhalb des Rappeneckes vorbei und immer am Hang des Kappler Tales entlang, bis runter nach Kappel, wo er kurz vor der Teilung des Kappler Tales endet. Musst du mal mit der Karte suchen. Weiss auch nicht mehr ob das alles Trail war, aber soweit ich weiss das Allermeiste.


ciao heiko


----------



## monsterfisch (16. Juli 2009)

hallo blackleaf
 habe ja schon viel von der blauen raute gehört und auch das mit dem anstieg. bin den trail aber noch nie gefahren, soll sich aber am sonntag ändern 
welcher ist jetzt der beste weg nach unten vom schauinsland?


----------

